
TTIP documents leaked - _jomo
https://correctiv.org/en/investigations/ttip/documents/
======
_jomo
In this blog post they describe why they published the TTIP documents

German:
[https://correctiv.org/recherchen/ttip/blog/2016/02/21/warum-...](https://correctiv.org/recherchen/ttip/blog/2016/02/21/warum-
wir-geheimpapiere-veroeffentlichen/)

Google Translator:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https:/...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https://correctiv.org/recherchen/ttip/blog/2016/02/21/warum-
wir-geheimpapiere-veroeffentlichen/)

